# How to mount inset drawers?



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

Gang, I need a refresher course on how to hang the front of an undermount drawer slide to the inside of a cabinet. I am using inset drawers (see picture) so the slide can't be mounted to the inside of the drawer opening, else it would be seen. The slide I've picked out doesn't have a diagram for this type of application that I can tell… Am I barking up the wrong tree trying to use this slide? I was thinking about using the Knape and Vogt MuV undermount drawer slides for these cabinets. Has anyone here used them before? Are you happy with them? They look a little better than the Blum slides I've used in the past, but are more expensive. Do you have a recommendation on a slide similar to the KV MuV slide that is a little less pricey? I only need 3/4 slides for these cabinets, but it looks like the KV MuV only come in full extension models. If I go with the KV MuV slides I'll need a supplier, too, if you know a good one.

Here's a picture of my cabinet to help with the description I gave. The top 4 drawer faces and the side have been removed so you can see my question better. Since the drawer face is an inset drawer, I can't attach the slide to the inside of the drawer opening on the face frame:










Appreciate any advice you have on this. Thanks!


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.knapeandvogt.com/where_to_buy.1.htm?chanel_id=11

A list of retailers at that link.

I would go with undermount in your case as well. Is this a kitchen or bath type cabinet? What is the intended purpose/weight range?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I always engineer the drawer "around" the drawer guide B4 I make the drawers. I wish I could help you.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps mount a backer block on the backside of your face frames so you can inset the drawer slides. Then your drawer faces will cover the end of the slides. This is assuming that you are not going with a hidden/bottom mount slide. I'm unfamiliar with the slides you have mentioned.
I also, like Moron, have my slides on hand first and then build the drawers to the slides specs.


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, gang! I got it covered… see:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38426


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Clay..looks great, nice work..didn't notice the 27 day "delay". Need to keep an eye on that…duh.


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

@ shopguryl and gary: Hey, that gets us all occasionally. thanks.


----------

